# PFF Stickers



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

*****UPDATE****

Ok, all envelopes are in the mail to those who still needed stickers and had paid. I still have 65 stickers unclaimed. If i have not heard back from the people that wanted these stickers i will move down the list to the second order form. Thanks everyone. 10/12/2013*

This is my way of saying thanks for all the years of great advice and friendship. I am not selling these for profit, just recovering my cost. I am ordering stickers and am putting together a list of people that would like some. They are only $1.25 a piece. Please PM your *name and number(or email address)* and i will contact you when they are ready. The easiest way to receive your stickers is to just mail me an envelope inside an envelope, postage paid. Please make sure this envelope has your name and number in it, as this is how i track who has and has not received the stickers. I can take paypal(plus fees) and then mail your stickers too if that is easier for you. Everything is being tracked on a spreadsheet so please PM info. Dont just post and say I'll take one! without PM'ing me with your info as well. 

So that's it! Lets get some stickers on those vehicles!

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*That is a good looking piece of glass, that sticker is adherred to.*


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Ha, thanks Tom, hope you dont mind that i stole your photo.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Matt, excellent idea and nice work, I shall have four when available. The one displayed on my truck dates to 07 and has really faded away.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Kenton said:


> Ha, thanks Tom, hope you dont mind that i stole your photo.


 
*Not at all, glad to see you going this*


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Put me down for 2 por favor, pm sent...


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

Take 3


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

I would like 2 also pm sent


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Everyone that has PMd me has been added to the list. As of now i have 57 stickers spoken for. If i get close to 100 i will make a double order. Thanks


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

PM Sent for 2


----------



## cpn.jp (Aug 3, 2011)

3 for me please. PM sent. Thanks


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I'll take 6

Big daddy's diesel service


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Gotcha bigdaddy. How are those ladies doing?


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

I would like 2. My phone is not letting me PM


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I'll take 20. Pm me your addy and I'll mail you a check.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

No problem Tina, i have you down for 2. Splittine PM sent.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Deleted


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Put me down for some on the next order, or if you have any extras from the first order. O*D*W


----------



## lomotil (Mar 17, 2008)

*put me on your list also, many thanks*

need one also, please


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Deleted


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Updated original post.


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

hope I didn't start something that's gonna be a pain.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Nope. Glad to do it! Hey maybe PFF will make me a vendor! Lol


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

If i get 20 more requests i'll be able to make a triple order Friday.


----------



## Fishfearme (Mar 8, 2013)

Wirelessly posted

2 please. I have pm'ed.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

I'll take 5. sending PM now.


----------



## Rooster21 (Oct 27, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Rooster21 said:


> PM sent


Never got you PM rooster.


----------



## JDM (Oct 1, 2007)

*sticker*

PM sent


----------



## FLfishR (Oct 3, 2007)

PM sent for 2.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

PM's answered. Thanks guys. Nudging close to 200 stickers with future homes.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Outstanding...PM sent for 4 more.
Thanks Kenton


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

PM Sent for four!!!
Thanks
Miles


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Look what I done started!!! Lol I have been wondering for years how to get a sticker? Good Job Kenton!!!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

200 stickers ordered. I expect to have them in hand by mid next week. I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Is it to late to a order in?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Nope, i ordered 200 but have a few open slots. PM your info.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Pm sent


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Matt, thanks for doing this, looking forward to it.


----------



## Stink Bait (Jun 13, 2008)

PM sent, thanks!:notworthy:


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll take 3


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I have to admit guys, i'm super excited about these stickers. I cant wait to see some around town on everyone's vehicles, boats, and yaks!


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I am picking up the stickers after work today. I will start calling people this evening.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Kenton said:


> I am picking up the stickers after work today. I will start calling people this evening.


*What part of town will this be in, as my office is in the North East, and I could hang up this way, for a bit, before heading to the Beach for some Oysters.*

*I also believe that those will come with many on/in sheets. I have one of those paper cutters in my office. 9th & Dunmire area, North of Creighton, if needed.*


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Working my way down the list calling people. Be patient. over 50 people to call.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks again man! They look great. It was a cool thing you did for sure.


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

Thank you... They are pretty cool


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

No problem. Happy to do it. I may make some larger ones next time.


----------



## Melanie (Jun 8, 2012)

Texting me is easier. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Kenton said:


> I may make some larger ones next time.


*Thanks Matt, for your efforts, Frenchy delivery completed.

Count me in for larger ones.
*


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Bump


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Kenton said:


> Bump


*What are you Bumping bout Matt? Got extras?*


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice meeting you Matt......Thanks and nice job!! Good stocking stuffers for the kids!!

billd


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> *What are you Bumping bout Matt? Got extras?*


The update on post #1.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Kenton said:


> The update on post #1.


*
Oh, I see, this one:*

*****UPDATE****

I have either left a message, PM'd, or emailed everyone on the list. If you ordered stickers and we have not talked yet please contact me via PM. 10/06/2013*


* I never go back to Post #1, when a bump occurs*

*Well, did everyone contact you?*


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I was supposed to get two also.


----------



## JDM (Oct 1, 2007)

*stickers*

Thanks Matt, got mine.

Appreciate it

JDM


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks Matt. I got mine in the mail today. I hope these are a little better UV resistant than the original ones I got a long time ago.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I would think that for a buck fifty anyone could afford to replace a sticker that fades over time!!!.....lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Forum Runner


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

I got mine. They look great.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I'm slowly working my way to everyone. I have had about 90% contact so far. 

Jason, I sent you a PM and i'll be calling you tomorrow to get those to you. I didn't have a number for you and forgot to shoot a PM. Sorry about that. Talk to you tomorrow!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

dockmaster said:


> I would think that for a buck fifty anyone could afford to replace a sticker that fades over time!!!.....lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Forum Runner


Yeah, the buck fifty is not the problem. The problem is that after they fade, you cant get them any more, unless Matt is going to keep getting them from here on out. Just like the PFF shirts that they had years ago. I bought 5 stickers this time, so I could replace them.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I plan keep getting them until i move in a year. After that i am sure someone would be willing to take my place. Ill even give them my badass spreadsheet i made to track everything.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Got mine today, thanks Matt.


----------



## Fishfearme (Mar 8, 2013)

Wirelessly posted

Thanks for doing this Matt. The stickers are great.


----------



## No Stress (Oct 21, 2011)

PM sent for 3 please!!


----------



## Snagged (Feb 6, 2013)

Put me down for three!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Snagged I need a real name and number before I can put you on the list. PM the info. Thanks

Matt


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Original post updated.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*****UPDATE****By Kenton

Ok, all envelopes are in the mail to those who still needed stickers and had paid. I still have 65 stickers unclaimed. If i have not heard back from the people that wanted these stickers i will move down the list to the second order form. Thanks everyone. 10/12/2013*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I am having fun passing these out to ones that I run across, that do not know about these. I may need some more.*


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Just let me know. Thanks Tom!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I will be in Pensacola in the morning. Any chance I can pick up a few?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Downtime2 said:


> I will be in Pensacola in the morning. Any chance I can pick up a few?


*I have 4 extra in my car, I will be at The Carmike Theater on Bayou, from about 8:30 am to 12:30 pm. (My Church is There) 

You can have those, and I can get more. Matt may not look here tonight, as his kids keep him having fun.

Text me at 850-324-4202 in the morning if you want them.*


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

will do


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Downtime2 said:


> will do


I watch for it


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks again Matt! One on the truck and one on the boat!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Wasn't able to get by as I had planned. Thanks anyway!!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Downtime2 said:


> Wasn't able to get by as I had planned. Thanks anyway!!!


*I noticed, if you get to P-cola, I still have them, unless your able to meet up with Matt.*


----------



## REELGOOD (Oct 3, 2007)

Sent you a pm for four stickers.

REELGOOD
Triton 218 Bay


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

TailRazor said:


> Thanks again Matt! One on the truck and one on the boat!


Looks good!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Do you have any stickers left?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the stickers!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Lookin good! Good meeting you.


----------



## Snagged (Feb 6, 2013)

Would love 3, Buttt I can get admin to enable messaging on my account


----------

